# Rattle Rouser



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

Buddy of mine was telling me about a fly he saw on TV the other day. Called it a rattle rouser. Sounded purdy cool, anyone know where to get one.

Thanks,


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

If you can't find one near Corpus call Chris or Andy at Cut Rate, or call Angler's Edge (both in Houston)... they will probably have some and can mail them to you.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

This spring I bought some at FTU. Chris told me that it was one of his "go to" flies. I haven't been out in the salt since my trip to Corpus in June and I didn't try them then because I used a friends rod and he had a spoon tied on it.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I'm the guy that invented the one that they sell at FTU. It is called The Tail Tamer (rattle shrimp), and I published the tying instructions in Greg Berlocker's book of Texas Fly Patterns. The best place to buy them is I Fly Angler's Edge, located on Post Oak in Houston. They work well anytime shrimp are in the bay - caught numerous small reds on one in Galveston last weekend......


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

For the sake of argument, the ones I bought are exactly like the Kirk's Rattle Rouser tied without eyes. Not that it makes any difference but someone may want some with eyes and some without.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

The eyes are platic bead chain. They add no weight - they are simply there to better simulate a shrimp. Of course, if you are tying a rattle rouser out of silver mylar to simulate a baitfish instead of a shrimp, you would omit the eyes and splayed hacles used to replicate the whiskers on the rattle shrimp.


----------

